# Enco Lathe



## ddickey (Aug 1, 2017)

Anything special about them or just your normal asian made lathe?


----------



## richl (Aug 1, 2017)

Basically. I have one from early 2000. Decent lathe if you can get it at a good price. They come in a variety of shapes and sizes.

Rich


----------



## ddickey (Aug 1, 2017)

There's been three that came on the market here this week.
A mint looking 1994 110-2033-$1950
Another really nice looking  110-2075-up for auction next weekend
And a 111-3100-$1700


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2017)

I looked at one a while back and started to buy it.  It was in near new condition with all of its accessories. Price was right too.  It matched up with the one's that Grizzly was selling at the time.  I just wanted a piece of good old American iron that needed work to get it going.  I should have bought it! The guy that had it sold later for more than it was offered to me for!  Oh well.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 1, 2017)

I've added prices above.
What price was it offered to you for?


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

richl said:


> Basically. I have one from early 2000. Decent lathe if you can get it at a good price. They come in a variety of shapes and sizes.
> 
> Rich


X2. Mine is a 2004 13x40 and is tight.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2017)

ddickey said:


> I've added prices above.
> What price was it offered to you for?


I don't remember the Enco number, was a 13 x 40 price to me was $1500 at the time.  He sold it for around $2500 which was his original price.


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Got my 13x40 on special promotion in 2012. Was advertised as D 1-4 but arrived as D 1-3 not familiar with chuck mountings did not object. Took some getting used to but I do like it.   It is heavy about 800 pounds. Came with  an 8" 3 and a 10" 4 jaw chuck, and 4 way tool holder. Also a face plate. I would classify it as usual Asian Made as I replaced a smaller bore Grizzly 13X 40 with it . This lathe had the same specifications as the Grizzly gun-smithing  lathe at the time. Two problems: Carriage would not stay in position when clamp was tightened same for tail stock modified clamping hardware to get rid of problem.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 7, 2017)

What was that Ken?  Enco stuff is Chinese isn't it? 
Mark


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 7, 2017)

A buddy of mine is planning on putting his 5 year old Enco 13 x 40 lathe on the Atlanta craigslist.  I think he said he was going to price it at $1,800.  Pretty good machine for the $$'s


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 7, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> What was that Ken?  Enco stuff is Chinese isn't it?
> Mark


It was Asian made.  I don't think it was Chinese, I believe it was Taiwan made.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes you said "old American iron" above, but the Enco are imports,
So I didn't follow you there
Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 7, 2017)

Most of the enco machines were Taiwan made.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

Older Enco was usually Taiwan. Later Enco was mostly China but they did still sell Taiwan models for certain types of machines.


----------

